# Republican Women vs. Democrat Women



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Repulican Women vs. Democrat Women*

Oh man... Thats awesome Andy...
Look at Heinz-Kerry... ROFLMFAO!!!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

NO wonder theyre always pissed....damn thats just butt ugly!


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

The Republican Party: It's just prettier.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

Oh boy... Ashley incoming in 3... 2... 1...

Someone man the sensitivity alarm.


----------



## Ashley89 (Jan 9, 2008)

hahahahahah i think i threw up in my mouth


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

5-0 said:


> Oh boy... Ashley incoming in 3... 2... 1...
> 
> Someone man the sensitivity alarm.





Ashley89 said:


> hahahahahah i think i threw up in my mouth


:L: :L:


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Ashley89 said:


> hahahahahah i think i threw up in my mouth


*I know the feeling Ashley.....Seeing HIllary Clinton makes me sick too *


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

Whew!! Thank God I'm Republican!!


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> *I know the feeling Ashley.....Seeing HIllary Clinton makes me sick too *


Or hearing Barack HUSSEIN Obama say "I go to church on Sunda".

Did anyone else see/hear that?

To quote Michael Savage; "Is that how they taught him to say Sunday at Harvard?"


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

adroitcuffs said:


> Whew!! Thank God I'm Republican!!


I had a feeling...:inlove:


----------



## Ashley89 (Jan 9, 2008)

i found a hot democrat!


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

Ashley89 said:


> i found a hot democrat!


As with Hot Lesbians... I could set her straight!


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Ashley89 said:


> i found a hot democrat!


With the morals of an alley cat, for good measure.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

How did I miss this one?


----------



## HOLLYROCK50 (Jan 21, 2008)

The best thing to happen to the Republican party, is having the Democratic party represted by Obama and Clinton. 4 more years!!!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

:dito: Carter before Reagan right?


----------

